# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  nice piece on us.......

## MIke R

what a great start we are having......



http://www.wmur.com/news/nh-news/Sno...z/-/index.html

----------


## andynap

Nice crowds

----------


## MIke R

one of the best weeks ever up here.....we needed it

----------


## BBT

Great Mike. Thanks

----------


## elgreaux

hope you have a great season up there!

----------


## katva

Nice!  Sounds like the season is shaping up well.  Here's to continued good luck with the weather (and may you keep all of that snow up north) :-)

----------


## julianne

Perfect timing for the snow. Hope you have a terrific season and I'll ditto Kathy's sentiment that you keep it all up there!

----------


## george

cold and windy new year's day at waterville valley!  skiing was great nonetheless...

----------


## MIke R

I was in the shops all day...couldnt go

----------


## george

bookmonger was closed by the time I got to the village. ended up at the legends downstairs... no vanilla rhum there  :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

yeah we closed at 4 yesterday......and I might have cheated it  a little and snuck out closer to 3:45...exhausted.....shops were open 14 hours a day for the past 9 days

----------


## BBT

Big crowd on the slopes LOL

----------


## MIke R

you ve been around along enough to know New Years day is one of the best days to ski....between the  sleeping in and hungover, and those leaving to go home...its blissful on the mountain

----------


## george

That's why I wanted to be there yesterday... getting up at 6 and driving up north wasn't easy after a long night celebrating :)  
Mike, I got to the village little after 4, thought you were closed all day... next time...

----------


## MIke R

closed all day???..not a chance...the next day the shops will be closed at all will be sometime in April.....

yes..next time....let me know you are coming up beforehand though

----------


## george

will do Mike... this was a last minute decision and I wasn't even sure I'd be able to get up early enough

----------


## BBT

Mike you are correct but its not worth it for the surrounding days. I will stick to next week when most of the tourists are gone and I can enjoy it all to myself.

----------


## MIke R

> Mike you are correct but its not worth it for the surrounding days. I will stick to next week when most of the tourists are gone and I can enjoy it all to myself.





 you know I am totally on board with that.....my school program starts next week...I didn't even want to risk leftover people from Christmas being here this week!....LOL

----------


## BBT

I understand. amature hour ends this Sat. My first day skiing is Sunday

----------

